# Topics > Smart home > Smart mirror >  FirstLook Smart Mirror, omnichannel solution for retailers, My Size, Inc., Airport City, Israel

## Airicist2

Developer - My Size, Inc.

mysizeid.com/mysizeid-app

----------


## Airicist2

MySize launches FirstLook Smart Mirror, its ultimate omnichannel solution for retailers

Feb 7, 2022




> MySize Inc CEO Ronen Luzon tells Proactive it has launched its FirstLook Smart Mirror, an interactive, mirror-like touch display that provides shoppers in physical stores with an enhanced, online shopping experience and contactless checkout.
> 
> In partnership with GK Software, MySize said it has already integrated the MySizeID solution to coud4retail by GK Software, and the now lunched MySizeID FirstLook Smart Mirror provides an interactive, mirror-like touch display that allows brands to provide in-store customers with an enhanced, online shopping experience, contactless checkout and get the recommended size.

----------


## Airicist2

"First Look" Smart Mirror

Apr 13, 2022

----------

